# TTRS Boost Question



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

All,

I've been searching but I don't find a concrete answer. What is the TTRS's stock boost? I thought I read somewhere around 17.4-17.6psi, but I was recently corrected and told it's more like 15psi?

Also, does anyone know what is the average boost for most Stage 1 tunes out in the market for this car? I'm trying to gauge reliability/longevity in regards to tunes, and what would be SAFE boost levels without compromising other components such as the clutch, axles, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

TTRStud said:


> All,
> 
> I've been searching but I don't find a concrete answer. What is the TTRS's stock boost? I thought I read somewhere around 17.4-17.6psi, but I was recently corrected and told it's more like 15psi?
> 
> ...


Oh boy. I predict this thread will be full of entertainment. I think, but am not sure the stock boost is 18 psi.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

according to info posted in Germany.
The standard 340 ps model is meant to have 1,2 bar,call it 17.6 psi
The 360 ps model 1,25 bar, so 18.4 psi
In reality,they seem the same,the fastest acceleration times posted by a magazine were with an early 340 ps stronic ?
When mine was standard I rarely saw 1.2 bar on the Scangauge,most often just 1.1 and 1.0 bar


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Here it is:

RPM / Boost specified / Actual boost
1920	1000	1010
1920	990	1000
1960	2020	1030
2000	2130	1140
2080	2110	1240
2160	2090	1360
2240	2080	1500
2360	2080	1690
2440	2080	1910
2600	2070	2090
2720	2080	2130
2880	2070	2130
3000	2060	2080
3120	2050	2080
3240	2040	2060
3360	2040	2080
3480	2040	2040
3640	2030	2080
3720	2040	2060
3840	2050	2040
3960	2060	2060
4080	2050	2060
4160	2050	2050
4280	2050	2060
4360	2050	2040
4480	2040	2020
4600	2030	2040
4680	2030	2020
4800	2040	2010
4880	2040	2010
4960	2050	2010
5080	2050	2010
5160	2040	2010
5280	2040	2020
5360	2030	2010
5440	2030	2020
5560	2020	2010
5640	1990	2010
5720	1970	2000
5840	1950	1980
5920	1930	1980
6000	1910	1960
6080	1900	1950
6160	1890	1910
6240	1870	1900
6320	1870	1880
6400	1860	1860
6480	1850	1840
6600	1840	1830
6640	1820	1850
6680	1810	1830
6760	1810	1840
6800	1640	1830
6880	1300	1490


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

cipsony said:


> Here it is:
> 
> RPM / Boost specified / Actual boost
> 1920	1000	1010
> ...


Hey there, I just noticed you're in Romania! Ce mai faci, frate? I'm Cuban but my 2 best buddies are Romanian, so I'm familiar with the culture, food, etc, and I've been learning Romanian, since it's an easy hop from Spanish. I spent 2 weeks in your country last summer and can't wait to go back.

Thanks for the chart above, is that stock boost map throughout the rpm's? I'm assuming that's in mb (millibars) correct? If so, do you know how high companies have been going in terms of boost with their tunes? I'm curious as to what's safe.

Multumesc!


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

TTRStud said:


> Hey there, I just noticed you're in Romania! Ce mai faci, frate? I'm Cuban but my 2 best buddies are Romanian, so I'm familiar with the culture, food, etc, and I've been learning Romanian, since it's an easy hop from Spanish. I spent 2 weeks in your country last summer and can't wait to go back.
> 
> Thanks for the chart above, is that stock boost map throughout the rpm's? I'm assuming that's in mb (millibars) correct? If so, do you know how high companies have been going in terms of boost with their tunes? I'm curious as to what's safe.
> 
> Multumesc!


Hi "Bine, merci! " 

The boost is in milibars.
Regarding the safety part I think for stage 1 all are pretty safe and most of them are trying to push the boost to the limit. You can buy some SH turbines for peanuts as many are going for Loba and probably for APR soon.

APR --> They have a low boost map used to fix some problems that occurred with the high boost one (don't know how low it is nor how good) and a 91 RON map that should be ok (don't know if it's available or not).
Revo --> You can set the boost timing and fuel via a device or you can ask the dealer to put more conservative settings (this is pretty safe and you have 10 steps for each). You can even turn it back to a setting close to stock when you wish (the device called Revo SPS costs ~100USD).
MRC --> I think they make custom maps (the owner is also Romanian  so basically they can make whatever map you need.
United Motorsports --> They might have a very good map and for me it would be either this or the Revo (the map includes no lift shift and launch control and maybe boost adjustable) --> some others from here can give you more details.


----------

